# [OT] Storia ninja

## comio

Qualcuno mi spiega questa storia dei ninja? :S

grazie!

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

non è che puoi cambiarti la firma?  :Laughing: 

----------

## comio

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> non è che puoi cambiarti la firma? 

 

ok  :Smile: 

----------

## lavish

Uhm, non è OT (penso)!  :Wink: 

----------

## oRDeX

ma sta storia si spiega alla fine?   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

forse è legato al nuovo design del forum?

----------

## Cazzantonio

o più probabilmente ad uno sclero nato in irc tra i mod....  :Rolling Eyes:   :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

ma anche io voglio un titolino invece del veteran ripetuto 2 volte! LOL

----------

## oRDeX

ehehe..certo che ci si diverte   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *lavish wrote:*   

> ma anche io voglio un titolino invece del veteran ripetuto 2 volte! LOL

 

Anch'io! Anch'io!!  :Very Happy:   :Laughing: 

----------

## neryo

io mi sono auto ninjato con l'avatar!!   :Razz: 

----------

## lan

X comio e cazzantonio..

[ Cazzata ]

a comio... bella la foto sei tu? se  si hai la faccia da debianaro  :Smile:  senza offesa 

cazzantonio tu hai la faccia da 31337 h4x0r  :Wink: 

[/ Cazzata ]

----------

## comio

 *lan wrote:*   

> X comio e cazzantonio..
> 
> [ Cazzata ]
> 
> a comio... bella la foto sei tu? se  si hai la faccia da debianaro  senza offesa 
> ...

 

Si... uso anche debian... mi avete scoperto  :Smile: 

----------

## lavish

lan, non farmi dire che faccia hai tu!  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## CheCk_OuTSidE

Ragazzi...

io sono nuovo, mi spiegate meglio questa storia dei ninja?? Cosa c'entra i ninja??

 :Razz: 

----------

## lavish

 *CheCk_OuTSidE wrote:*   

> Ragazzi...
> 
> io sono nuovo, mi spiegate meglio questa storia dei ninja?? Cosa c'entra i ninja??
> 
> 

 

CHissà che idea ti stai facendo del forum!!   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## CheCk_OuTSidE

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *CheCk_OuTSidE wrote:*   Ragazzi...
> 
> io sono nuovo, mi spiegate meglio questa storia dei ninja?? Cosa c'entra i ninja??
> 
>  
> ...

 

No anzi... lo trovo molto interessante e soprattutto molto utile...pero' questa cosa mi ha incuriosito perche' apparentemente non c'entra nulla con il forum!!

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

 *comio wrote:*   

> Basta OT tranne quelli sui ninja

 

ahahahahahah

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *lan wrote:*   

> cazzantonio tu hai la faccia da 31337 h4x0r  

 

 :Question:  non l'ho capita.....  :Question: 

che significa 31337 h4x0r ???  :Shocked: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

elite hacker? (eLEET hacker)

Lan giochi online per caso?

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> elite hacker? (eLEET hacker)

 

seee..... magari!  :Laughing:  il fatto che non l'abbia capita dimostra la mia ignoranza.... :Wink: 

----------

## rota

me lo stavvo chjiedendo pure io.....

http://www.bearkey.com/photos/1081631032-ninja.jpg

http://www.daveallsop.co.uk/chars/Ninja%20Crow.jpg

----------

## neon

Comunque l'argomento ninja non lo considererei come eccessivamente OT...  :Laughing: 

piu' IT di un argomento legato ai Moderatori del forum gentoo  :Wink: 

Tornando In Tema io personalmente conosco solo le Killer Coding Ninja Monkeys

----------

## neryo

 *neon wrote:*   

> Comunque l'argomento ninja non lo considererei come eccessivamente OT... 
> 
> piu' IT di un argomento legato ai Moderatori del forum gentoo 
> 
> 

 

Dipende cmq da cosa intendi OT e IT... sicuramente e' in topic se lo consideri parte del forum.. ma se lo guardi dal punto di vista tecnico.......

----------

## lavish

AHAHAH MOD, SIETE TORNATI FRA I COMUNI MORTALI! YATTAAA!  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## randomaze

 *lavish wrote:*   

> AHAHAH MOD, SIETE TORNATI FRA I COMUNI MORTALI! YATTAAA!    

 

Beh non eravamo certo più speciali di adesso, anche se abbiamo riposto la katana nel cassetto...  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## lavish

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Beh non eravamo certo più speciali di adesso, anche se abbiamo riposto la katana nel cassetto... 

 

Scusami, ma vuoi negare l'aura di santità e magnificenza che vi circondava quando indossavate la katana sacra, ricevuta in dono direttamente da pjp? (Basta guardare il suo avatar per capire da dove vengono le sue tendenze  :Laughing:   )

----------

## 102376

ma allora io non ho mica capito perchè siete ninja???

 cosa sta a significare

----------

## djinnZ

Quoto. Forse un motivo per stà cosa ci sarà (suppongo ironico) ma non riesco a capirlo.

Già che mi trovo: premesso che avrei preferito rimanere niubbo a vita, lo ho già detto più di una volta, perchè solo i mods possono essere ninja ed i comuni mortali si devono accontentare di asettici guru, i33t, tux lil helper e veteran?

Non è giusto e protesto di fronte a questo evidente ed inammisibile atto di discriminazione.

----------

## crisandbea

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Quoto. Forse un motivo per stà cosa ci sarà (suppongo ironico) ma non riesco a capirlo.
> 
> Già che mi trovo: premesso che avrei preferito rimanere niubbo a vita, lo ho già detto più di una volta, perchè solo i mods possono essere ninja ed i comuni mortali si devono accontentare di asettici guru, i33t, tux lil helper e veteran?
> 
> Non è giusto e protesto di fronte a questo evidente ed inammisibile atto di discriminazione.

 

Perchè noi siamo comuni mortali ..... loro invece sono guerrieri ninja      :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## lavish

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> Perchè noi siamo comuni mortali ..... loro invece sono guerrieri ninja       

 

crisandbea++

----------

## makoomba

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Non è giusto e protesto di fronte a questo evidente ed inammisibile atto di discriminazione.

 

l'insubordinazione non è contemplata e il codice marziale dei ninja prevede, in questo caso, il massimo della pena

il sommo consiglio mi ha incaricato di eseguire la sentenza....

FATALITY!

/me che si sfila lo spillone e te lo lancia negli zebedei.

----------

## 102376

nulla non volete mica rispondere.-................ che è un segretO??????

----------

## !equilibrium

 *zocram wrote:*   

> nulla non volete mica rispondere.-................ che è un segretO??????

 

è così segreto che neppure i mod ninja lo sanno.

----------

## bandreabis

Quasi quasi metto come avatar una tartaruga.... ninja naturalmente.   :Wink: 

----------

## djinnZ

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> l'insubordinazione non è contemplata e il codice marziale dei ninja prevede, in questo caso, il massimo della pena
> 
> il sommo consiglio mi ha incaricato di eseguire la sentenza....

 

 :Shocked:  non per essere pedante   :Cool:  ma il codice marziale dei ninja funziona in maniera un tantino differente, se poi stiamo dietro alle americanate...  :Twisted Evil: 

e soprattutto: dite cosa vuole dire, altrimenti... altrimenti ci arrabbiamo.

e se domani il raffreddore non mi tiene a letto continuo la lotta nei confronti dell'oppressione.

----------

## bandreabis

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

>  *makoomba wrote:*   l'insubordinazione non è contemplata e il codice marziale dei ninja prevede, in questo caso, il massimo della pena
> 
> il sommo consiglio mi ha incaricato di eseguire la sentenza.... 
> 
>  non per essere pedante   ma il codice marziale dei ninja funziona in maniera un tantino differente, se poi stiamo dietro alle americanate... 
> ...

 

Oppressione per oppressione puoi combattere anche con(tro) il raffreddore!   :Laughing: 

----------

## federico

Anche io voglio essere un ningia :°

----------

## mrfree

 *federico wrote:*   

> Anche io voglio essere un ningia :°

  Questo può essere un buon inizio  :Very Happy: 

----------

## djinnZ

bump

----------

## makoomba

in realtà non è un segreto, è tutto spiegato a pag 42 del manuale (del ninja)

----------

## lucapost

secondo me centra con questo: http://askaninja.com/

----------

## lavish

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> secondo me centra con questo: http://askaninja.com/

 

Proprio no.

----------

## djinnZ

è per caso un velato modo da parte dei nostri aguzzini (che ci impediscono con la loro minacciosa presenza di trolleggiare e flammare come la buona e onesta gente, timorata di dio, che popola questo forum dovrebbe) di dire che vorrebbero questo?

In tal caso vorrei ricordare loro che si sono prestati gratuitamente e che NON E' GIUSTO TENERCI ALL'OSCURO! (dei sicuramente futili ma divertenti motivi)

e che pretendo di cambiare i nomi di noi poveri mortali in qualcosa di meno asettico.

----------

## lavish

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> e che pretendo di cambiare i nomi di noi poveri mortali in qualcosa di meno asettico.

 

Tsk, dove vuoi andare con 403 post?

Mi spiace, ma e' "Forbidden"   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

